
Living on the wrong side of a time zone can be hazardous to your health - zeveb
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/04/19/how-living-wrong-side-time-zone-can-be-hazardous-your-health/
======
ddlatham
For those pushing to get rid of adjusting clocks twice a year, this suggests
it may be better to stick with standard time year round, rather than daylight
saving time.

~~~
BoiledCabbage
The article contradicts your statement. The reason longer light hours are
worse is because they get fewer hours of sleep due to staying up later, but
still have to wake up in the morning at the same time.

If we abandoned clock swapping, it wouldn't be an issue because yes people
would stay up an hour later, but work/school would also start an hour later so
no lost sleep time.

